# Would you rather watch a movie or read a book?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

and why


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I have a very difficult time watching movies because of my attention span. Reading is much easier for me, for whatever reason. So, I read all the time, and rarely ever watch movies.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

movie. its faster


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Depends on my mood.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Once I read a Harry Potter book while watching the movie to see what parts matched up because I'm a NERD. Or is it geek?


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

Books because I tend to learn more, and I can control the pace at which I enjoy it. 

Movies are easier though to go through twice, and it is hard for me to go through a book twice.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'd rather read a ****ing book, since movies involve actors who are paid to cry and whine and be fake. Sometimes they laugh.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Movie because I can multitask while doing it.

Also I tend to fall asleep when I read books. I get too comfyyyy.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I prefer reading a good book. You can get inside the character's head and know his/her every thought.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

anonymid said:


> I have a very difficult time watching movies because of my attention span. Reading is much easier for me, for whatever reason. So, I read all the time, and rarely ever watch movies.


Yeah, I'm the same. Since I can put down the book whenever my mind starts to drift it's much easier to get through.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd rather read books (I used to read all the time), but my concentration and attention span are shot to hell.

I'd like to watch more movies, but I fall asleep about 45-60 minutes in.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

It depends on my mood.

Didnt vote since there is only a movie or book option.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't know but right now I'm fighting off watching my bookshelf and reading closed captioned movies. I'm going through a roughie spot.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

It's a close call, but I said book.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Cerberus said:


> It depends on what the book or movie is.


This.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm not a fan of either, but a movie definitely beats a book.

I've never enjoyed reading fiction and only read non-fiction if I need to know something and such info is contained in that book.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Movie for me. I have poor concentration so find both difficult, but watching a film is slightly easier for me. Whenever I try to read a book I find myself skipping lines and even whole paragraphs in an attempt to read it quicker....dont know why the hell i do that.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Book. A good book will keep you entertained for days/weeks/months. No matter how good the movie is, it's over in a few hours.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Movies are quicker and easier but a good book is usually more satisfying. It depends on what exactly they are and how I'm feeling, I guess.


----------



## bfree15 (Jan 6, 2010)

I voted on whether I would rather read the book or watch a film based on the book and the book wins all the time. You just can't get everything across in a movie like you can in a book.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

nemesis1 said:


> Movie for me. I have poor concentration so find both difficult, but watching a film is slightly easier for me. Whenever I try to read a book I find myself skipping lines and even whole paragraphs in an attempt to read it quicker....dont know why the hell i do that.


^ this.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

movie, more interesting to me.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Honestly, it really depends on my mood, though I picked "Book." I tend to enjoy books much more than I do movies, but sometimes my mind is just at a point where I can't even concentrate on reading a book, even if it's a book I really want to read & movies are better in those circumstances.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

A movie about people reading books.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

A book about people watching movies.


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm a book person, I can spend an entire day reading. I watch movies, but a book can capture my attention more than a movie does.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Depends. I tend to get more out of books, but sometimes I just like to kick back and watch movies too.


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

I'd say it depends on my mood, but usually I choose to read. I enjoy reading a lot more and lately my attention tends to drift when watching movies.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

zookeeper said:


> I'd like to watch more movies, but I fall asleep about 45-60 minutes in.


Same here. Even if I'm not sleepy, movies just put me to sleep somehow, without fail. It rarely has anything to do with whether the movie is boring or exciting, either. Something about sitting in a dark room in front of a large flickering screen just doesn't agree with my brain. I inevitably fall asleep for at least a few minutes at some point. This is one reason why I never go to the movies. It's a very expensive way to take a nap.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Estelle said:


> Once I read a Harry Potter book while watching the movie to see what parts matched up because I'm a NERD.


:lol

I'm a movie person -- never been into books. Why? I'm thinking two main issues: First, a damaged attention span courtesy of television, video games, and so forth early in my life. And second, I'm very much a visual person. I'd rather have a scene laid out for me on screen than to have to create it in my head based on text.


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

i'm a big time movie fan.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Book. Most movies are boring.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Movies, so my mind can wander. Plus, I have trouble keeping interest in books. I must have like six bookmarked books right now that I'll never finish.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Truethishly? I'm gonna say movie. It really depends though! Sometimes if the book is A++ I'll blow through it in the time it takes to watch a movie haha.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I read quite a bit, but I still prefer movies. I have a great setup to watch movies at home.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have done that follow the movie with the book, too. Guilty pleasure :troll :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watch a movie.


----------

